
Lemmings came out 25 years ago today - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/14/10953210/lemmings-game-25th-anniversary-ms-dos
======
DrScump

      Like the suicidal animals
    
    

There's typical _theverge.com_ "journalism" for you.

